# posted in employment forum. Need running gear mechanic. Broward



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

I run a marine mechanic shop in Ft. Lauderdale servicing motor yachts in the 60 - 160' range. In need of mechanics to help remove and re - assemble shafts, couplings, and props. We specialize in precision optical scope alignments. Applicant should have basic hand tools up to about 1 1/4", we have everything bigger. (up to about 5") Machinist please email also as we have our own in house machine shop. Prior marine experience on motor yachts is helpful, but not necessary. We can train you on OUR way to do running gear. "Know it alls" need not apply

Zack Watson
[email protected]


----------

